# Springfield Tactical model ?



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Is there also a *Tactical* model in the XD(m) line of pistols like there is in the XD line or is the Tactical model only available in the XD line ?

If there is a Tactical model in XD(m) what calibers are available ?

Thanks.


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

At the current time the Tactical models (5") are only available in the XD line. Whether they will be offered in the XDm line is doubtful.


----------

